# How it feels to be old



## C Nash (Sep 9, 2007)

>>The other day a young person asked me how I felt about being old. I was 
>>taken
>>aback, for I do not think of myself as old. Upon seeing my reaction, she 
>>was
>>immediately embarrassed, but I explained that it was an interesting 
>>question,
>>and I would ponder it, and let her know.
>>
>>Old Age, I decided, is a gift.
>>
>>I am now, probably for the first time in my life, the person I have always
>>wanted to be. Oh, not my body! I sometime despair over my body, the 
>>wrinkles,
>>the baggy eyes, and the sagging butt. And often I am taken aback by that 
>>old
>>person that lives in my mirror (who looks like my mother!), but I don't 
>>agonize
>>over those things for long.
>>
>>I would never trade my amazing friends, my wonderful life, my loving 
>>family
>>for less gray hair or a flatter belly. As I've aged, I've become more kind 
>>to
>>myself, and less critical of myself. I've become my own friend.
>>I don't chide myself for eating that extra cookie, or for not making my 
>>bed,
>>or for buying that silly cement gecko that I didn't need, but looks so 
>>avante
>>garde on my patio. I am entitled to a treat, to be messy, to be 
>>extravagant.
>>I have seen too many dear friends leave this world too soon; before they
>>understood the great freedom that comes with aging.
>>
>>Whose business is it if I choose to read or play on the computer until 4 
>>AM
>>and sleep until noon?
>>I will dance with myself to those wonderful tunes of the 50's, and if 
>>I,
>>at the same time, wish to weep over a lost love ... I will.
>>
>>I will walk the beach in a swim suit that is stretched over a bulging 
>>body,
>>and will dive into the waves with abandon if I choose to, despite the 
>>pitying
>>glances from the jet set.
>>
>>They, too, will get old.
>>
>>I know I am sometimes forgetful. But there again, some of life is just as
>>well forgotten. And I eventually remember the important things.
>>
>>Sure, over the years my heart has been broken. How can your heart not 
>>break
>>when you lose a loved one, or when a child suffers, or even when 
>>somebody's
>>beloved pet gets hit by a car? But broken hearts are what give us strength 
>>and
>>understanding and compassion. A heart never broken is pristine and sterile 
>>and
>>will never know the joy of being imperfect.
>>
>>I am so blessed to have lived long enough to have my hair turning gray, 
>>and
>>to have my youthful laughs be forever etched into deep grooves on my face. 
>>So
>>many have never laughed, and so many have died before their hair could 
>>turn
>>silver.
>>
>>As you get older, it is easier to be positive. You care less about what 
>>other
>>people think. I don't question myself anymore. I've even earned the right 
>>to
>>be wrong.
>>
>>So, to answer your question, I like being old. It has set me free. I like 
>>the
>>person I have become. I am not going to live forever, but while I am still
>>here, I will not waste time lamenting what could have been, or worrying 
>>about
>>what will be. And I shall eat dessert every single day. (If I feel like 
>>it)
>>
>>


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2007)

RE: How it feels to be old

Amen ,,,
This is the kinda thing that u think about when u see those Bow Flex commercails ,, where they say i'm 45 and in the best shape of my life ,, kinda makes u wonder what shape they were in before they turned 45 ,, also why are they now trying to shape up ,, both mentally and phyiscally ,, if they are trying to impress then they are on the right track ,, I am like u when i go to the beach u see the jet set club with their big tents on the beach watching everybody and u know they have a few words for US that we can nt hear ,,, but who cares ,, i do not know them,, and who cares what i wear on the beach ,, it's my life and i'll live it as i feel ,, and yes i know the feeling ,, if i've made it this long them damn it who cares ,, i have had my fun ,, but the most fun of all is watching the jet set get old and seeing what we are seeing now,,, I know i'm not that old but i'm 47 ,, and it is just around the corner ,,, ops forgot my hair is turning silver already


----------



## buckaroo1236 (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: How it feels to be old

I AM 63, TOO YOUNG FOR MEDICARE, TOO OLD FOR WOMEN TO CARE. WHEN SOME ONE ASK HOW I AM FEELING I REPLY. GREAT, GOT UP THIS MORNING FEELING LIKE A TWENTY YEAR OLD. I JUST COULDN,T FIND ONE.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: How it feels to be old

HEY, THAT'S A PRETTY GOOD ONE! WHAT WOULD YOU DO IF YOU FOUND ONE? HA HA!


----------



## brodavid (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: How it feels to be old

BOUT as bad as I am with the bosslady, told her I was gonna turn her in for 2-20, she said why, you are only wired like the RV. I asked her to explain, she told me I was wired only for 110.

can not beat her so I will keep her. Too old to drag a old woman around and too old to be dragged around by a young one. 
have a great day

brodavid


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: How it feels to be old

Well friends,
I turned 60 here in Sep and feel blessed that I am still around after what I have been going through for the last ten months.  We are in Florida again for the winter.  I'm actually feeling pretty good right now and have done labor work and some walking without gasphing for breathe.  I must be on the mend.  Now if I can just return those 40-50 lbs I found over the last ten months, but no-body wants to claim them.
Anyhow, we love our new trailer and things *(a couple minor issues) are getting all fixed.  Kenneth has been great on problems we have identified.        :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper (Oct 8, 2007)

Re: How it feels to be old

Archer,
Glad to hear you are feeling better.  I just try to think positive about the old age stuff.  I have to apply for Medicare next year so I guess that says something about how old I'm getting.


----------

